# [video] OLL Theory - Creating your own OLLs



## Coourtesy (Apr 10, 2012)

[youtubehd]IPF1V5wi3SQ[/youtubehd]

No hate please


----------



## applemobile (Apr 10, 2012)

I could just melt into your accent <3


----------



## Coourtesy (Apr 11, 2012)

Didn't expect that kind of comment XD thanks


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow, this is really clever. Thanks! I might not use this, but it might help other people who want to create their own OLLs...

Also your accent is amazing.


----------



## Coourtesy (Apr 12, 2012)

I appreciate your appreciation.


----------

